# Wearing 2 watches



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

Does anyone wear their apple watch and also a more expensive watch like a Rolex? How do you wear them together? Is there a band to make the AW look more like a bracelet or jewelr?


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

If you scroll down a few posts within the apple sub forum to DougFNJ’s reviews they are really good, especially the metal OE apple band.

The public forum has quite a few posts about how people are integrating the AW into their collection, if you go back to any given week you will find at least one thread about it. I’m on my phone else I’d post links to a few of them.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm double-shooting right now. Quartz on the left, Auto on the right. 

Disclaimer: This deviant act only happens at the casa.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

PiguetPolo said:


> I'm double-shooting right now. Quartz on the left, Auto on the right.


Your pattern only works in England or Australia


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

lvt said:


> Your pattern only works in England or Australia


After a 6 pack of Schlitz?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Life0fStacy said:


> Does anyone wear their apple watch and also a more expensive watch like a Rolex?


I don't. Just one watch at a time, and I've already got a bracelet that my wife bought me for my other wrist.

Why bother with two watches? If you're saying that a fancy watch is just jewelry, then okay, I see the purpose.


----------



## Broke Dad (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't do this myself. I have heard of people double wristing, especially in the tech industry. The general vibe so far though seems to be that it's overkill. But to each their own!


----------



## edmurrow (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## SMP300M (Apr 8, 2007)

At times, I have worn normal watch on my left hand (I'm right handed) + AW on right hand. I only do this when I'm in a activity challenge. I do it when I'm home during COVID and when I go out walking around the neighborhood. But I don't do this normally, like at work.


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

BarracksSi said:


> I don't. Just one watch at a time, and I've already got a bracelet that my wife bought me for my other wrist.
> 
> Why bother with two watches? If you're saying that a fancy watch is just jewelry, then okay, I see the purpose.


I wear my AW to monitor my heart right all day. I have a congenital heart defect so I use it to watch my heart rate. It's convenient because I work off my phone all day. So it's really nice I can I just look at my watch for important emails and text. But I'm buying a Rolex and I want to be able to watch it also.


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

PCCM said:


> If you scroll down a few posts within the apple sub forum to DougFNJ's reviews they are really good, especially the metal OE apple band.
> 
> The public forum has quite a few posts about how people are integrating the AW into their collection, if you go back to any given week you will find at least one thread about it. I'm on my phone else I'd post links to a few of them.


Thanks. I'll search around tomorrow!


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

Life0fStacy said:


> I wear my AW to monitor my heart right all day. I have a congenital heart defect so I use it to watch my heart rate. It's convenient because I work off my phone all day. So it's really nice I can I just look at my watch for important emails and text. But I'm buying a Rolex and I want to be able to watch it also.


Sinn's watch strap system might me something to consider:





__





Sinn Uhren: Dual Strap System






www.sinn.de





I personally don't like the way it looks, but of bigger concern - I'm heavy wristed at work, so my clasps always take the brunt of the wear. If I used Sinn's dual strap system the Apple Watch face will constantly be dragging and banging against surfaces.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Life0fStacy said:


> Does anyone wear their apple watch and also a more expensive watch like a Rolex? How do you wear them together? Is there a band to make the AW look more like a bracelet or jewelr?


I'd look no further than Apple's own Link bracelet for a nicely integrated metallic strap for the AW. It integrates perfectly with the case shape, has that jewelry aspect and is excellent in quality.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Life0fStacy said:


> I wear my AW to monitor my heart right all day. I have a congenital heart defect so I use it to watch my heart rate. It's convenient because I work off my phone all day. So it's really nice I can I just look at my watch for important emails and text. But I'm buying a Rolex and I want to be able to watch it also.


Isn't there any body sensor which can attach to your chest and connect to the phone via bluetooth? I'd think something very discreet (not a strap) which sticks to the skin.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Life0fStacy said:


> I wear my AW to monitor my heart right all day. I have a congenital heart defect so I use it to watch my heart rate. It's convenient because* I work off my phone all day*. So it's really nice I can I just look at my watch for important emails and text. But I'm buying a Rolex and I want to be able to watch it also.


You mean that you don't have your phone nearby? Yeah, I can see that the AW is pretty valuable for you.

I'll say that my AW's usefulness has made me rethink the rest of my collection and any future purchases. The Rolexes topping my wish list are now mostly no-date models, like the ExpI and Milgauss, because I imagine that I'd wear them on weekends or when I want to pretend that I can look nice, and they'd be much simpler to set than watches with dates.


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

PiguetPolo said:


> After a 6 pack of Schlitz?


They stopped making that in the 90's.


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

I get it, but it's not for me. Of course I'm 51 and set in my ways. 
NOW GET OFF MY LAWN! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

One watch at a time for me.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

I tried it, but I can't seem to tolerate any watch/bracelet on my right wrist. Not to mention that my wife told me it's silly. But another thing I noted is that, after wearing the AW for a couple of years, every other watch just seems too heavy and uncomfortable, especially on metal bracelets. So currently I am looking to "beautify" the AW with different higher quality straps. Just ordered a Space Black Link bracelet and that should bring in a more traditional look.


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

utzelu said:


> Isn't there any body sensor which can attach to your chest and connect to the phone via bluetooth? I'd think something very discreet (not a strap) which sticks to the skin.


Yes. They are horribly uncomfortable and give you rashes. People wore them a lot to workout until smart watches. It's not something you can wear all day and night. Also you can see it under clothes.


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

Charliejadk said:


> I get it, but it's not for me. Of course I'm 51 and set in my ways.
> NOW GET OFF MY LAWN!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


??? as my teenager daughter often types to my mom in the family group chat #okboomer


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

Life0fStacy said:


> Yes. They are horribly uncomfortable and give you rashes. People wore them a lot to workout until smart watches. It's not something you can wear all day and night. Also you can see it under clothes.


There are some nifty really slim (and cheap) bands on Amazon that look like those rubber sports bracelets, that also check heart rate if the ekg component isn't important to you, but I think all these watch/wearables are barely advanced enough to recognize basic arrhythmias. Apologies if you've already gone down this road, I'm sure you've been through it all already. My friend had atrial flutter and kept passing out - she went through the loop recorder fuss so we were trying to explore all the options at one point but this was in the AW4 era.


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

PCCM said:


> There are some nifty really slim (and cheap) bands on Amazon that look like those rubber sports bracelets, that also check heart rate if the ekg component isn't important to you, but I think all these watch/wearables are barely advanced enough to recognize basic arrhythmias. Apologies if you've already gone down this road, I'm sure you've been through it all already. My friend had atrial flutter and kept passing out - she went through the loop recorder fuss so we were trying to explore all the options at one point but this was in the AW4 era.


I do use the ECG to compare. I was born with a complex congenital heart defect. So if I'm not feeling good then I can check my heart rate and do an ECG and know if my heart is being funky or I'm being paranoid. I'm thinking of upgrading to AW6 so my pulse ox is measured. I have to measure it several times a day right now with a regular pulse ox meter. Its amazing how much my anxiety has gone down being able to "check" my heart with the AW. And I appreciate all input. That's how we learn. I think I'm just going to get a cute band that looks like "jewelry" and wear it in my right wrist and the Rolex on my left. You've all been so helpful. And I have learned not to worry about what others will think if I wear 2 watches. Now I have to decide on which Rolex. Total first world problems. ?


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

Last 1 - someone else posted this recently so I can't take credit for it as I hadn't seen them before, the Sony Wena replaces the clasp/band on any watch:








Sony launches Wena smartwatch strap to update classic timepieces


Sony has launched a different take on the smartwatch, with all the technology embedded in a band that users can attach to their favourite analogue face.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## B.Kenobi (Sep 23, 2018)

I wear an auto on my right, I'm a lefty, and a Fitbit charge on my left. It doesn't feel weird anymore but it did at first. Another guy at work does the same but I've never otherwise observed dual wristing in the wild. I think an AW would feel off because the AW feels more like a watch than the Fitbit, but I might adjust to that over time as well.

A fitbit or similar health tracker seems like the kind of thing that will eventually be able to hide in a band without any visible indication that it's there. I'd like to see that Sony clasp/strap two generations down the line. Here is the latest version: Sony Wena 3 smart strap for watches gains hear rate sensor, Alexa support


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

PCCM said:


> Last 1 - someone else posted this recently so I can't take credit for it as I hadn't seen them before, the Sony Wena replaces the clasp/band on any watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool!


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

B.Kenobi said:


> I wear an auto on my right, I'm a lefty, and a Fitbit charge on my left. It doesn't feel weird anymore but it did at first. Another guy at work does the same but I've never otherwise observed dual wristing in the wild. I think an AW would feel off because the AW feels more like a watch than the Fitbit, but I might adjust to that over time as well.
> 
> A fitbit or similar health tracker seems like the kind of thing that will eventually be able to hide in a band without any visible indication that it's there. I'd like to see that Sony clasp/strap two generations down the line. Here is the latest version: Sony Wena 3 smart strap for watches gains hear rate sensor, Alexa support


I think with some of the "girly" bands that look like bangle bracelets it may look and feel more like jewelry. It will be odd looking at my right wrist for notifications. The song band is pretty cool but I want the jubilee bracelet. ?


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Life0fStacy said:


> Does anyone wear their apple watch and also a more expensive watch like a Rolex? How do you wear them together?


Yep, doing it right now. Apple Watch on the right wrist, Omega Seamaster Diver 300M on the left. I rotate my traditional watches every day, but the Apple stays constant because of its overall convenience: instant access to weather, text messages, fitness updates, and podcast control. I look for the time on my traditional watch.

Sorry for the reverse and upside down photo, but taking a selfie with no hands is a bit tricky.










In the summer, I'll go down to just the Apple Watch on the left wrist, but in the cooler months wearing a long sleeve shirt hides the dorkiness of it all.


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

Lee_K said:


> Yep, doing it right now. Apple Watch on the right wrist, Omega Seamaster Diver 300M on the left. I rotate my traditional watches every day, but the Apple stays constant because of its overall convenience: instant access to weather, text messages, fitness updates, and podcast control. I look for the time on my traditional watch.
> 
> Sorry for the reverse and upside down photo, but taking a selfie with no hands is a bit tricky.
> 
> ...


Great job on the picture! I've decided I'll wear both and not worry about what anyone thinks!


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Life0fStacy said:


> Great job on the picture! I've decided I'll wear both and not worry about what anyone thinks!


Thanks! I think you're following an excellent course of action. So many watch enthusiasts snub the Apple Watch but I find a lot of compelling reasons to wear it every day. What it has caused me to seriously consider is what to do with a collection of very nice watches that took me a very long time to get to a point where I was finally content. And then the Apple came in and disrupted everything. I still am trying to balance my love of mechanical watches with the convenience of the Apple. So far, that means double-wristing, as goofy as that looks.


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

Lee_K said:


> Thanks! I think you're following an excellent course of action. So many watch enthusiasts snub the Apple Watch but I find a lot of compelling reasons to wear it every day. What it has caused me to seriously consider is what to do with a collection of very nice watches that took me a very long time to get to a point where I was finally content. And then the Apple came in and disrupted everything. I still am trying to balance my love of mechanical watches with the convenience of the Apple. So far, that means double-wristing, as goofy as that looks.
> 
> View attachment 15766889


Probably most of the time I'll wear my apple. Meetings and other things I'm going to get a bracelet for the apple and some additional bracelets to make it look more like jewelry. ?


----------



## peterbee (Feb 23, 2018)

lol


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

peterbee said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 15767949
> 
> ...


LoL. Saw that. Think I'll go with the double wrist and "cute" look. ?? For someone who doesn't want to double wrist I think it's a great idea. Not sure how comfortable it would be.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Life0fStacy said:


> Probably most of the time I'll wear my apple. Meetings and other things I'm going to get a bracelet for the apple and some additional bracelets to make it look more like jewelry. ?


That's what I am also doing. Ordered a Space Black Link bracelet and together with my other straps (including leather, Nato and sports) I am covered for any situation. With the AOD available now on S5 and S6, the AW really looks much more like a watch.


----------



## Life0fStacy (Feb 26, 2021)

utzelu said:


> That's what I am also doing. Ordered a Space Black Link bracelet and together with my other straps (including leather, Nato and sports) I am covered for any situation. With the AOD available now on S5 and S6, the AW really looks much more like a watch.


Sorry if this is a dumb question. What's the AOD? ?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Always On Display.


----------

